# Increasing II exchange fees & membership fees as of 1/1/19



## mauitraveler (Dec 5, 2018)

When I last spoke with an II rep, she mentioned that fees will be increasing as of 1/1/19, in case anyone is thinking about renewing or making an exchange... 

Below I have listed some of the fees that will be increasing per an email that I received:
1 year Basic Membership  $99
1 year Gold Combo Membership  $163
1 year Platinum Combo Membership  $238

Exchange fees will increase:
Normal exchange fee $209
Marriott in-network fee $154


----------



## DannyTS (Dec 5, 2018)

from 89 to 99, that is a steep % increase. Now i am even happier i paid for 10 years in advance, I think i paid 380 dollars.


----------



## klpca (Dec 5, 2018)

mauitraveler said:


> When I last spoke with an II rep, she mentioned that fees will be increasing as of 1/1/19, in case anyone is thinking about renewing or making an exchange...
> 
> Below I have listed some of the fees that will be increasing per an email that I received:
> 1 year Basic Membership  $99
> ...


I kind of figured that this would happen, unfortunately.  More incentive to book my last Marriott deposit that I want to extend with eplus before the end of the year.  Thanks for the heads up


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 5, 2018)

II is only following RCI increases.


----------



## classiclincoln (Dec 5, 2018)

Glad we sold 3 of our 4 timeshares....


----------



## Panina (Dec 5, 2018)

Makes me sad.  $199 was the sweet spot.  Seems RCI is leading the way and II is following.


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 5, 2018)

So what would happen if people stopped exchanging and just used their own timeshares for themselves?


----------



## Panina (Dec 5, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> So what would happen if people stopped exchanging and just used their own timeshares for themselves?


At some point membership fees, trade fees and added resort fees will make trading a no for many more.  For some weeks in the trade systems,  between all the fees a trade can cost over $400. 

Whereas I use to trade most of my weeks I own I opted to overall change my portfolio to own mostly what I use because of the increasing fees to trade.  I kept a few for trading but started changing those to what I could use if the fees go up too much more.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Dec 6, 2018)

This is the piñata approach to the timeshare business.  We are piñatas, and they will just keep hitting us until all the money has fallen out.

I understand rate increases, but I cringe when they are well above the rate of inflation.

In any event, complaining won't do any good.  We will just keep doing our best to enjoy our travels.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 6, 2018)

I can remember years ago,  paying between $39 to $69 for a week exchange with RCI & II.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 6, 2018)

mauitraveler said:


> When I last spoke with an II rep, she mentioned that fees will be increasing as of 1/1/19, in case anyone is thinking about renewing or making an exchange...
> 
> Below I have listed some of the fees that will be increasing per an email that I received:
> 1 year Basic Membership  $99
> ...



I wonder if II is offering any incentives to purchase 5 years?  Does anyone know what the Vistiana to Vistiana trade fee is?


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 6, 2018)

Panina said:


> At some point membership fees, trade fees and added resort fees will make trading a no for many more.  For some weeks in the trade systems,  between all the fees a trade can cost over $400.
> 
> Whereas I use to trade most of my weeks I own I opted to overall change my portfolio to own mostly what I use because of the increasing fees to trade.  I kept a few for trading but started changing those to what I could use if the fees go up too much more.



You are one smart Cookie.


----------



## klpca (Dec 6, 2018)

DannyTS said:


> i paid for 10 years in advance, I think i paid 380 dollars.



That is super cheap - as in half price. How did you get that deal?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 6, 2018)

GetawaysRus said:


> This is the piñata approach to the timeshare business.  We are piñatas, and they will just keep hitting us until all the money has fallen out.



LOL. This made me laugh (thanks!)

I feel like a pinata with all of our bills this month. Sadly, this applies to more than timeshares i.e. taxes, healthcare, college tuition.

At least with timeshares the fee is discretionary i.e. we don't have to use II. We can stay in our units or trade in system (HGVC points or Vistana SO).

With the addition of resort fees to RCI it is becoming cheaper to find alternatives or rent from owners to avoid the resort fees and gain full access to benefits. For example if you rent from an HGVC NYC owner, you can gain access to the lounge as a guest of the owner (free breakfast and evening appetizers/beer/wine).  If you exchange via RCI or trade internally via HGVC no access and avoid resort fees.  This also true of Harborside and other resorts too and should be marketed to potential renters.


----------



## DannyTS (Dec 6, 2018)

klpca said:


> That is super cheap - as in half price. How did you get that deal?


i actually got a call from their marketing dept. I almost declined it, it sounded a bit like a scam, too good to be true. if you want i can send you the number. I do not think this is a permanent promotion but u can try


----------



## klpca (Dec 6, 2018)

DannyTS said:


> i actually got a call from their marketing dept. I almost declined it, it sounded a bit like a scam, too good to be true. if you want i can send you the number. I do not think this is a permanent promotion but u can try


That would be great, if you don't mind.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 6, 2018)

I just called the old Starwood II desk and got a 5 year, interval membership for $311... This breaks it out to $62.20 per year...


----------



## Letnes (Dec 6, 2018)

That’s a good deal. What’s their number?

Thanks.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 6, 2018)

Letnes said:


> That’s a good deal. What’s their number?
> 
> Thanks.


The # is 877-782-7088


----------



## mauitraveler (Dec 6, 2018)

I just spoke w/a rep for Vistana at II.  They said that the fee is still $144 for Vistana to Vistana exchanges, but he hasn't heard yet if there will be an increase.


----------



## classiclincoln (Dec 6, 2018)

Someone has to cover the cost of Marriott buying II.....


----------



## bdh (Dec 7, 2018)

Panina said:


> At some point membership fees, trade fees and added resort fees will make trading a no for many more.



Welcome to my side of the fence - haven't exchanged anything via II (or any other company) for our use in 5+ years.


----------



## Bwolf (Dec 7, 2018)

Too bad we can't think of a way to inform more timeshare owners of the low tug membership fee and exchange services offered here.


----------



## mauitraveler (Dec 7, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I wonder if II is offering any incentives to purchase 5 years?  Does anyone know what the Vistiana to Vistiana trade fee is?


Per an email received this a.m., the Vistana to Vistana exchange fee will increase to $154.


----------



## chemteach (Dec 7, 2018)

I may be atypical for TUG; I often exchange for 2 or more units in Mexico every year for Xmas or New Years through II or RCI for family vacations with extended family and friends.  My net cost is about $800 - $1000 for a great 2 bedroom unit.  Used to be only $600 for the same unit, but to rent those units from an owner, it would cost me $2500 - $4000 per unit, so it's still cost effective to use RCI - it just isn't what it used to be. While I hate the increases, I do love the winter break vacations I can get.  (I finally bought Worldmark, and will do some Hawaii or ski weeks in the future, so I'm not dependent any longer on RCI/II.  I'll learn over the next few years which option is best - keeping my deeded weeks and trading through RCI/II, using Worldmark to trade through RCI/II, or using Worldmark resorts with no exchange fee.)


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 7, 2018)

mauitraveler said:


> Per an email received this a.m., the Vistana to Vistana exchange fee will increase to $154.



Wow, so that went up $10.


----------



## hintok (Dec 7, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I just called the old Starwood II desk and got a 5 year, interval membership for $311... This breaks it out to $62.20 per year...





Sugarcubesea said:


> The # is 877-782-7088



I just renewed for $311 for five years by calling in.  The on line renewal page stated $356.  I wish we could buy a package (in increments of 5 or 10, without expiration dates) of exchange fees for a discount.


----------



## youppi (Dec 7, 2018)

Eplus fee, upgrade fee, guess certificate fee are they increasing too ?


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 7, 2018)

mauitraveler said:


> When I last spoke with an II rep, she mentioned that fees will be increasing as of 1/1/19, in case anyone is thinking about renewing or making an exchange...
> 
> Below I have listed some of the fees that will be increasing per an email that I received:
> 1 year Basic Membership  $99
> ...



I had already made the decision to not renew or personal account when it comes do, so I suppose this information only confirms the my decision was a good one for us. Between the membership fee, exchange fee's, upgrade in size fee's and the ever popular resort fee's many resorts are charging, it's just to expensive to exchange outside the systems we own in.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 8, 2018)

Panina said:


> At some point membership fees, trade fees and added resort fees will make trading a no for many more.  For some weeks in the trade systems,  between all the fees a trade can cost over $400.
> 
> Whereas I use to trade most of my weeks I own I opted to overall change my portfolio to own mostly what I use because of the increasing fees to trade.  I kept a few for trading but started changing those to what I could use if the fees go up too much more.



I'm moving toward having my TS's be ones that I use vs relaying on exchanges... I'm rearranging my portfolio to me units that are not reliant on exchanges


----------



## Panina (Dec 8, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I'm moving toward having my TS's be ones that I use vs relaying on exchanges... I'm rearranging my portfolio to me units that are not reliant on exchanges


Most of my portfolio I am using. Whereas I kept a few that are great exchangers, thinking of changing those to weeks I can actually use if a request first doesn’t match on II.


----------



## klpca (Dec 8, 2018)

Like @chemteach I am still happily exchanging most of my weeks because we still have places to see. As long as it's less expensive then renting, I'm good with it (which does not mean that I am happy with the cost increases). Long term though, I have tried to buy units that can either be easily sold, or places that we wouldn't mind visiting. I won't buy a trader that is located across the country because if things ever got so out of whack that we couldn't travel I don't want to have to fly to a destination (except Hawaii which is an easy flight for us and near the top of our destination list). I also buy EOY contracts/lockoffs, and places that offer day use to keep the annual costs down and stretch out the usage.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 8, 2018)

hintok said:


> I just renewed for $311 for five years by calling in.  The on line renewal page stated $356.  I wish we could buy a package (in increments of 5 or 10, without expiration dates) of exchange fees for a discount.



I agree, I wish we could lock in the fee’s as well.  The good news is that I’ve now locked in the yearly fee of II till 2029.


----------



## youppi (Dec 14, 2018)

youppi said:


> Eplus fee, upgrade fee, guess certificate fee are they increasing too ?


I found the answer to my own question and the answer is no increase.
https://www.intervalworld.com/iimedia/pdf/IIFeesthrough123118.pdf


----------



## PamMo (Dec 15, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I agree, I wish we could lock in the fee’s as well.  The good news is that I’ve now locked in the yearly fee of II till 2029.



Wow, going to 2029 is impressive, Sugarcubesea!!! As I noted in Klpca's thread on dropping her RCI membership, we're finding less and less value in _*trading*_ anymore due to rising costs of MF's plus exchange and add-on fees. I'm glad we own where we want to vacation. Thanks for the heads up on the $311 for 5 years, though. We still see value in II Getaways, RCI's Extra Vacations and Last Calls.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 15, 2018)

PamMo:

The reason why I did this was to have access to getaways. I’ve now changed my portfolio to what I can use vs exchange.  Since my end goal is to retire in FL, I want the ability to grab a getaway for when family visits. 

This year during a promo II had I was able to snag a 1 bedroom in AZ for a week for $359. I also grabbed another deal on a getaway for FL, for $250 less then what the MF’s are for that resort.


----------



## melissy123 (Jan 2, 2019)

I went to update an ongoing search and I was asked for an additional $20?  Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## Panina (Jan 3, 2019)

melissy123 said:


> I went to update an ongoing search and I was asked for an additional $20?  Has anyone else had this happen?


In the past when the rate went up the same thing happened if you updated your search.


----------



## MissRumphius (Jan 27, 2019)

I have a reservation with eplus.  Has anybody done a 2019 eplus retrade for a resrvation made in 2018?   Did you have to pay the additional $20 difference?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 27, 2019)

MissRumphius said:


> I have a reservation with eplus.  Has anybody done a 2019 eplus retrade for a resrvation made in 2018?   Did you have to pay the additional $20 difference?


You should not have to pay any difference when using eplus on an existing exchange.


----------



## MissRumphius (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks!


----------

